# Registration of Car



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi!
We are coming with ferry to Limassol. My car has export plates valid 3 weeks after we come. Does anyone know if I have to import my car directly we arrive or we can use it for a week on the export plates?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know what you mean by export plates but our car arrived with it's UK plates. We got a certificate that allows you to temporarily have the car in Cyprus for 3 months from Customs at Limassol when we collected the car. After that time you need to make the registration application. (or export the car) They will automatically restamp the permission for another 3 months and will continue to do so until registration is completed.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I don't know what you mean by export plates but our car arrived with it's UK plates. We got a certificate that allows you to temporarily have the car in Cyprus for 3 months from Customs at Limassol when we collected the car. After that time you need to make the registration application. (or export the car) They will automatically restamp the permission for another 3 months and will continue to do so until registration is completed.
> 
> Pete


Ok!

In Germany you must un-register the car and get special export plates that also includes insurance. These plates have a date on them when they end. I cant un-register here without leaving my plates

Ok I will call tomorrow.

Thanks for help

Anders


----------

